# Exclusive Petroleum Software



## amahaminer (2 يناير 2009)

HI ALL :
HERE U R 2 PROGRAMMS DESIGNED BY VISUALBASIC BY ME .
THE FIRST ONE CALCULATES OIL IN PLACE BY VOLUMETRIC METHOD
ITS LINK IS:
http://www.2shared.com/file/4565492/...OLUMETRIC.html
THR SECOND DESIGN WELLPATH FOR BOTH DIRECTIONAL & HORIZONTAL DRLG
ITS LINK IS:
http://www.2shared.com/file/4565553/...ORIZONTAL.html
BUT U NEED TO SETUP APROG FIRST CALLED: Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86) FROM HERE: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en
THIS PROG IS REQUIRED TO MAKE THEM WORK PROPERLY.
PLS TELL ME IF ERRORS FOUND IN PROGRAMS.


----------



## الحفار ابراهيم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

could you please re-upload the softwares .....
thnx


----------



## amahaminer (3 ديسمبر 2009)

i reuploaded them
here http://www.2shared.com/file/9668776/81b061d1/DIRECTIONALHORIZONTAL.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/9668849/317e68be/VOLUMETRIC.html
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/9668849/3999147/VOLUMETRIC.rar.html


----------



## jabbar_k74 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا......على المجهود 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و أتمنى لك التوفيق و المزيد من العطاء


----------

